# The Brood Rereleases of 3.0 material



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Sep 10, 2003)

For anyone who is interested, products released prior to the 3.5 change by The Brood _will_ be rereleased updated.

Crimson Contracts: Assassin's Manifesto. This is being released with new art, roughly 40 pages of new material (monsters, spells, templates, corrections, clarifications, etc) to make it worth redownloading.

Arcane Strife: Is being rereleased with clarifications to problems pointed out by reviewers, a slightly different look, bonus material, and complaince with 3.5 and the STL 5.0.

Well, that's about it.
Thanks for taking the time to read this, and if you have any questions or comments, as always, don't hesitate to ask or post.


----------

